# University College Of Medical And Dentistry (UCMD/UOL) Admissions 2014



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey what's your view on this Uni? Its based on a 100 Acre area and looks really buzz and active  Does anybody have an idea on its merit and selection process? It has its own test, on 16th. No UHS recognition but almost every other recognition it has. The Faculty looks decent too and the scholarships offered look very inviting


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

It is recognized by uhs , check the pmdc list . Its medicine department is better than dental.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Hey what's your view on this Uni? Its based on a 100 Acre area and looks really buzz and active  Does anybody have an idea on its merit and selection process? It has its own test, on 16th. No UHS recognition but almost every other recognition it has. The Faculty looks decent too and the scholarships offered look very inviting


UHS is not a recognizing body, it is a University under which it's affiliated colleges operate, it takes their examinations and award the degree certificates, UoL is in itself a university and an independent degree granting body, the medical college under it is University College of Medicine and Dentistry, like KEMU, AKU, it has its own degree which is well recognized by Pakistan Medical and Dental Council, that is what actually matters.


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

hey there, i have uhs aggregate of 67.06%, have applied to ucmd MBBS, test on 16th. is there any chance of getting in?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Arooj.2 said:


> hey there, i have uhs aggregate of 67.06%, have applied to ucmd MBBS, test on 16th. is there any chance of getting in?


I think you do have a chance 
Do well in the test


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

I am really worried, alevels equivalence decreases marks, then mcat is a nightmare and then these admissions.. Totally freakibg out,, I don't think I will be able to make it..


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Arooj.2 said:


> I am really worried, alevels equivalence decreases marks, then mcat is a nightmare and then these admissions.. Totally freakibg out,, I don't think I will be able to make it..


Can't say. Their test is puzzling, with all that logical and reasoning quota of questions. Doing well is mandatory but keep a backup in mind. I think their last merit was 75-76 last year. I have 71.4 and I'm sweating my pants off.


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

This means it's nearly impossible for me..


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Your F.sc marks are good enough to have a solid chance, so breath. I flunked my F.sc so I speak for myself..


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hahahahahaha that literally pulled me up,, hope we can make it:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Tried their model test, it's kind of confusing :grin:


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

It is. Reminds me of the AMC aptitude test I gave in Ramadan.


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

I talked to them today. They told me last year mbbs closing merit was 75%. And bds' closing merit was 68-69%. 
They're quite strict in their admissions. My aggregate is 74.6% and the guy told me to take a gap year and reapply next year with improved fsc marks. I currently have 925/1100. ersevere:


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Grumpycat20 said:


> I talked to them today. They told me last year mbbs closing merit was 75%. And bds' closing merit was 68-69%.
> They're quite strict in their admissions. My aggregate is 74.6% and the guy told me to take a gap year and reapply next year with improved fsc marks. I currently have 925/1100. ersevere:


Another potential problem we might face:

Those who have applied in both MBBS and BDS, not having aggregates above 76 or so may be 'used' in filling seats of BDS. I should have ticked MBBS only -_-


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeap exactly!


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Tomorrow's the UCMD aptitude test :/ Brace yourselves :/


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

May Allah helps everyone !


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

InshAllah!


----------



## RidaTariq (Sep 14, 2015)

What was the last merit of 2014 for MBBS & BDS?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

My friend with 70 uhs aggregate got admission their last year...how i dont know????


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

husnain1 said:


> My friend with 70 uhs aggregate got admission their last year...how i dont know????


Merit in ucmd is quite low.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

Is the test from text books? difficult or easy?


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Can i get into ucmd with 70%aggregate?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

asadsultankhan said:


> Can i get into ucmd with 70%aggregate?


MBBS or BDS?


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> MBBS or BDS?


MBBS.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

asadsultankhan said:


> MBBS.


MBBS merit of UCMD was about I guess 73%-75% last year (from comparing its merit list with that of CMH). Most colleges have above 80% for MBBS so it might be a little difficult.


----------

